

Show HN: Chrome and Firefox plugins for BeeLine Reader - gnicholas
http://beelinereader.com/install

======
gnicholas
When we did our Show HN a couple months ago, people when we were going to have
browser plugins. We now have plugins available for Chrome and Firefox, and
they support multiple font sizes and custom colors. Please let us know if they
work on the sites you read, and how we can make them better!

